# Fireworks smell and parrotlets/other pets.



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I have my parrotlet with me in the room ATM to keep her distracted through the fireworks. Arnt fireworks nearby but they're still really loud and I can also smell them (is it sulphur?) coming in through our small window. They're shut but i think there's a gap somewhere. Will the smell hurt her?

Will it hurt my cats? Should I post a seperate thread in other pets and exotics about them?


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

BlackRose said:


> I have my parrotlet with me in the room ATM to keep her distracted through the fireworks. Arnt fireworks nearby but they're still really loud and I can also smell them (is it sulphur?) coming in through our small window. They're shut but i think there's a gap somewhere. Will the smell hurt her?
> 
> Will it hurt my cats? Should I post a seperate thread in other pets and exotics about them?


I shouldn't think the smell would do any harm. My budgies hated the noise but the parrotlets are currently sleeping and I have a window open :2thumb:


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Ok thanks. Well, she didntbseem effected at all in the first place so I guess she's ok. Cats had a good wander round looking but they're cuddled up to me now


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

BlackRose said:


> Ok thanks. Well, she didntbseem effected at all in the first place so I guess she's ok. Cats had a good wander round looking but they're cuddled up to me now


I find birds like the noise. I think they think it's a thunderstorm as they'll normally have a bathe soon after.


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

If the noisy fireworks and the assumed infiltration of sulphide doesn't, your chain smoking and contagious cancer will..


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I think you think too much! Do you trump near your pets?


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I think you think too much! Do you trump near your pets?


I was thinking the same :lol2:


----------

